

'Retinal' HMD Using New Micromirror Array (Can Support up to 4k) - druidsbane
http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/09/avegant-retinal-hmd/

======
druidsbane
There is a discussion with the author of the article and an employee of the
company at:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/1o23bl/avegants_head...](http://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/1o23bl/avegants_headmounted_virtual_retinal_display/)
which is where the tidbit about the micromirror and 4k resolution support came
from.

